# Bathed in light



## bebo

Could you use the phrase 'bathed in light' in Hebrew? How would you write it?

Thanks! This is my first visit to this forum!

Bebo


----------



## talmid

221007                                           0255

G'Day!

How about:

מזוהר באור מוקרן

Does this help?


----------



## scriptum

bebo said:


> Could you use the phrase 'bathed in light' in Hebrew? How would you write it?


 
שטוף אור (shtuf or);
מוצף באור (mutzaf beor).

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## bat777

scriptum said:


> ùèåó àåø (shtuf or);
> îåöó áàåø (mutzaf beor).
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


 
Welcome to the forum, bebo!

I like sciptum's first suggestion. 
There is another possible way to say this in Hebrew: 

טבול באור
(tavul be'or),
Although I must admit that I like  שטוף אור   better.​


----------



## Nunty

Here's another vote for שטוף אור


----------



## talmid

221007       1400

G'Day!

I've been interested to review the preferred translations given by other Members.


Purely out of interest in improving my own Hebrew, will someone kindly let me know
a.Was my suggestion

מזוהר באור מוקרן

a. Correct Hebrew

b. A possible translation

c. Good or acceptable language

I'd appreciate all opinions

Thank you


----------



## scriptum

talmid said:


> Was my suggestion
> מזוהר באור מוקרן
> a. Correct Hebrew
> b. A possible translation
> c. Good or acceptable language


 
Hi talmid,

I am afraid the answer to all your three questions is “no”.
On the other hand, I will not be surprised if you tell me you have found the phrase in some weird old book of 6th century piyyutim…


----------



## talmid

231007                     0205

Top of the Morning to you scriptum!


Thank you for  your frankness, which I fully accept

I felt this assignment was a difficult one, but decided to have a attempt at, just for the challenge & for the fun of stretching my mind !

As they say here, the only one who never fails or never makes mistakes is the one who never tries anything new.

Unfortunately, I  only have the opportunity  to speak Hebrew with Sabras perhaps once a year ,  so I'm using whatever facilities I can find  to help me practise my Hebrew, with a view to ensuring that I do not  forget the language which gives me joy to speak & which cost me so much time, effort, determination & perserverance  to learn.

I offer an open invitation to Members to correct my efforts 

Thank you again


----------



## do-yo

as propose before
שטוף אור
שטוף שמש is highly recommended!
Have a day bathed in light


----------

